# Cebit Messe-Hostessen bei Fudzilla



## Newzbitch (10. März 2008)

Bei Fudzilla sinniert man nicht nur über weniger oder weniger harte Fakten. Nein, man hat bei den Rundgängen durch die Cebit auch angehalten, um die Damenwelt abzulichten... Einen Vorgeschmack gibt es, mehr bei Fudzilla (Link 1, Link 2).


----------



## SeoP (11. März 2008)

Jesus, sind da Koffer dabei...


----------



## StellaNor (11. März 2008)

Wenn in Zukunft - wie auf Bild 1 zu sehen - die nackte Haut als Werbeträger für solch hässliche Aufkleber dienen
wird (achgott ja, meine Orangenhaut könnte ich mit diesen Stickern gut verbergen), solltet ihr vielleicht nach
Booth-Babes von Dessous-Messen umsehen


----------

